# Vertical ( Lambo) Doors



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone have or know of someone with Lambo doors on late model GTO? 
Thinking about getting them but would like to find out the pros and cons from someone familiar with them.


----------



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

pags20 said:


> Anyone have or know of someone with Lambo doors on late model GTO?
> Thinking about getting them but would like to find out the pros and cons from someone familiar with them.


:lol: GTFO


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

PROs - easy to get out in tight spaces if you are brave enough to park that close to morons.
CONs - added weight, they aren't even cool. Lambos don't even have them anymore. Cheap kits don't actually work. High install costs

I have seen pics of a 04-06 GTO with them and didn't like it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone just posted pics not too long ago, but I can't find the thread.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

deaner17 said:


> :lol: GTFO


This.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Someone just posted pics not too long ago, but I can't find the thread.


Here's the post:
http://www.gtoforum.com/211871-post7.html


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

HP11 said:


> Here's the post:
> http://www.gtoforum.com/211871-post7.html


Yes, that's it. Thanks! :cheers


----------



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

i wish i had a vomit smiley option


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Someone should try doing Gull Wing doors, like the DeLorean.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

letsdrive said:


> i wish i had a vomit smiley option


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

C'mon guys. Don't hammer the dude.  Personally, they're not my thing. I like scissor doors, just because they're more practical. The problem is, Lambo doors aren't like the scissor types you see on older Lambos like the Countach. What we see on that GTO are like gull-scissors. They go out and up. The true scissor option would require a LOT of engineering and cutting into fenders and so forth. 

Something that swings up and out of the way is great, but has its drawbacks. The Lambo option isn't very good in my opinion because they don't seem to have enough vertical swing to be worth it. Secondly, you have to be careful in places like parking decks and so forth. Also, I think it might wreak havoc with the door seals. BOTH of my doors leak in the rain, so I can only imagine what it would be like with something like this. 

Good luck with what you decide on, dude!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

No hammering here. Don't know the pros and cons because I never lookd in to them. All I did was provide the emoticon that letsdrive asked for. If the OP has an interest in Lambo doors, that's his car and his choice.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

It's all good. :cheers

By the way, I covet your old goat. What year is that? I have always loved how aggressive those cars look.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's not a GTO. It's a 1964 Grand Prix.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm not one to talk harsh, BUT WHAT WAS THAT GUY THINKING? Not only are they stupid, but this car has window frames. I wonder if you can even open them in a garage?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

HP11 said:


> 1964 Grand Prix.


arty:


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

letsdrive said:


> i wish i had a vomit smiley option


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

pags20 said:


> Anyone have or know of someone with Lambo doors on late model GTO?
> Thinking about getting them but would like to find out the pros and cons from someone familiar with them.


Don't do it. They look terrible on anything other than a Lambo. Do a NASCAR mod. Just climb thru the windows :rofl:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

6QTS11OZ said:


>


I already did that in post #10 so now we have one on both pages.:cool


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Other than novelty I can think of no good reason to have them and lots of bad ones. As far as "parking closer" it still won't stop the moron next to you from opening their door _into you _which was the likely case anyways. I guess if you can stand the whispers and being a laughing stock tho they're a great idea.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

HP11 said:


> I already did that in post #10 so now we have one on both pages.:cool


True that. But the thought of Lambo doors on a GTO is worthy of more than two pukes so I'll raise you with two more,














, and go all in with six more










































. Care to call my bluff?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

So, I'm guessing that you'd be on the 'against' side rather than the 'for' side?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wait....which side is getting puked on??


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I prefer Lambo doors on my Lambo. Talk about a mid-life crisis. Saaaaaaweeeeet!!!


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Do a convertible conversion... that would be unique and really stand out.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

HP11 said:


> So, I'm guessing that you'd be on the 'against' side rather than the 'for' side?


Oh I'm for it. I think it will be pretty hawt! Yeah right!

You know what? I think this was a joke because ole pagsy-poo hasn't posted in his own thread since day one. Hmmm!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

...just one more to add to the list.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Rukee said:


> ...just one more to add to the list.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Oouuch!!!*

OK OK I get it!!! I am relieved to see the honesty in everyone's opinions. 
and there just that opinions. I guess if you ask you better be prepared to get hammered!! For those of you that had constructive advice or constructive criticism Thank You. For you funny guys you must have misread my original post.


----------



## Mongoose (Jun 17, 2009)

Just to reply on a few misinformed people. When you use a quality Lambo door kit like from Vertical Doors the doors open regular and sicsor style. To open them Sicsor style you first have to open the door about 1-1.5 inches. Thus having no effect on your door seals. 

The doors are a personal option, Ive installed many of them and the direct bolt on kits are pretty easy to install just takes alot of time getting everything lined up and gapped correctly. I personally think its a waste of $1300 and 4-5 hours of time.


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks Mongoose. Also to set the record straight I just reread the posts and not that I need to respond I feel like I need too, 6QTS11OZ It was not a joke and the reason I haven't responded sooner is that I have MS and unfortunately I had a relapse which sent me to the hospital for awhile. So please don't assume anything.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

pags20 said:


> Thanks Mongoose. Also to set the record straight I just reread the posts and not that I need to respond I feel like I need too, 6QTS11OZ It was not a joke and the reason I haven't responded sooner is that I have MS and unfortunately I had a relapse which sent me to the hospital for awhile. So please don't assume anything.


Hey man, it's unfortunate that you have MS and was in the hospital but I wasn't assuming anything. Surely if I had known those things about you I would not have mentioned what I did. Now from what I've seen on this forum as a moderator, many have come on here, posted threads like yours and have disappeared. As you can see after my post another moderator felt that this was a reoccuring thing too. And if you didn't know but can see from other posts in this thread, no one really takes the fact of putting Lambo doors on a GTO seriously. Most installs that I've seen whether they were done correctly or not just doesn't look well on a GTO but that's just my opinion. So please understand that from what we've seen far before you became a member has put us on edge to where we are ready to pull the trigger on these types of threads. With that said I hope everything is okay with ya and you feel and/or get better soon. :cheers


----------



## pags20 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey 6QTS110Z
It's all good, I too have seen what you are talking about and it's gotta be tough to see the joksters from true questions. And yes I am doing much better thanks for inquiring. As for the lambo doors I think I will spend my money on something more practical, but I still think they are kinda cool. Well enough about lambo doors lets just keep being car guys!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

pags20 said:


> I think I will spend my money on something more practical



Like performance mods!:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

pags20 said:


> Hey 6QTS110Z
> It's all good, I too have seen what you are talking about and it's gotta be tough to see the joksters from true questions. And yes I am doing much better thanks for inquiring. As for the lambo doors I think I will spend my money on something more practical, but I still think they are kinda cool. Well enough about lambo doors lets just keep being car guys!


:cool :cheers


----------

